# Seatbelt chime and turn signal aural warning no longer audible



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I lost my audible warning for the seatbelt, turn signal, and door ajar. I checked the fuse box and I can't figure out which fuse might be the problem..............if it is a fuse? Anybody seen this before? 

Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Bob: 

It is unlikely that the cause of the problem is a fuse. 

The sounds are generated within the instrument cluster assembly. First step in troubleshooting would be to determine if you are hearing any other chime-type sounds, for example, the sound that occurs when you turn the ignition off and open the driver door when the headlights are in the 'manual on' position. 

If you don't hear ANY chimes, then most likely the problem lies within the instrument cluster itself. That is not good news, because the instrument cluster is an expensive part (about $1,000). Fortunately, it is reasonably easy to replace it. But, before you do that, run a diagnostic scan to see if there is some kind of CAN bus communication failure that is preventing a healthy instrument cluster from getting the signal to tell it to make the sounds. 

The seat belt sound can be turned off via software, but the turn signal sounds cannot. So, if you are not hearing the turn signal sounds, then that rules out any possible software coding issues. 

Michael


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Michael. I have no "chimes" anywhere. I'll run the scans tomorrow. 

Bob


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Turn signal has gone silent in my 2004 Phaeton*

I just bought this one month ago (I love it) and I was sure that the turn signal click noise was a nice. muffled click, but about a week ago, it seemed to go completely silent. If this was my old Suburban, I would simply get under the dash and swap out a relay, but I am not sure with this.

I searched the forums and could not find another P owner reporting this so I hope someone who knows how the turn signal system works could point me in the right direction.

TIA,
Geiger


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it's mentioned somewhere, because I seem to recall Michael's long explanation about the sound being purely electronically generated, nothing to do with relays clicking.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

The sound also died on our 2006 Touareg. And first it sounded hollow, like yours.

On T's, of which there are many more than P's and many with a lot more mileage, this is actually a well-recognized issue.

On the instrument cluster, there is a small speaker which fails after a while. VW will not sell you the speaker; instead they'll sell you the whole cluster which by the way has the CAN computer built into it! It is like the cerebellum for the whole car.

On T's, many have fixed the problem as a DIY in just a few minutes. I haven't done it myself because I don't know how to solder and I haven't found an old-style radio-tv repair place here in Miami. Instructions for repairing the speaker.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Itzmann said:


> On Touaregs, many have fixed the problem as a DIY in just a few minutes. I haven't done it myself because I don't know how to solder and I haven't found an old-style radio-tv repair place here in Miami. Instructions for repairing the speaker.


Wow, that is great information! Thank you very much for researching it and providing the link.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The turn signal sounds (and the other sounds that come from the little speaker in the instrument cluster) failed in my Phaeton this week. Unfortunately, my extended warranty expired at the end of January 2013, which means I can't just take the car to the dealer and get a new instrument cluster installed for $100 (the deductible on the extended warranty).

I reviewed the discussion at the Club Touareg forum that is cited above, and learned that it is possible to purchase an OEM specification replacement speaker for Touareg and Porsche Cayenne instrument clusters for 10 Euro from an eBay vendor in Germany. I am guessing that this is also the same part used in the Phaeton instrument cluster.

When the part arrives (probably in a few weeks), I'll remove the instrument cluster from my Phaeton and replace the speaker. I am assuming that the speaker is the same, and I'm also assuming that the cause of my problem is that the speaker has failed (rather than the portion of the instrument cluster that generates the sound). I'll provide an illustrated how-to guide when I do the speaker replacement.

Michael

*PS:* For the record, here's the link to the eBay listing: Touareg Turn Signal Speaker. Just in case that particular listing expires, here's the link to the eBay vendor who posted it: Relumax.de


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is the specification of the little speaker component, should eBay fail to provide it in due course and someone needs to source a substitute: Digisound Speaker Spec (PDF).

It is rated 300mW, is 37mm in external diameter (but the listing says 34mm so perhaps someone can measure it when they have one in their hands), has an impedance of 32 ohms and is rated for -40 to +90 degC.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Chris:

That is the component I have on order. 

I'm not sure if it will arrive from Germany in sufficient time for me to install it before I next have to go away - but as soon as I get it, I'll take the car apart and make a 'how to' post.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I solved this problem by replacing the speaker inside the instrument cluster, total costs for parts was $26.

Here's the thread that explains how to do it: Replacing the Speaker (turn signal sound generator) Inside the Instrument Cluster.

I'm going to lock this thread up now, to keep all the comments and questions on the new thread.

Michael


----------

